# Klipsch Reference 7 series vrs. SVS MTS series



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Everyone,
I've recently been entertaining the idea of selling my Klipsch Reference 7 speakers, and going with the new SVS MTS line. I realize these two speaker's are completely different, in that SVS utilizes a different tweeter technology than Klipsch's horn loaded tweeters. I will be using these for home theater purposes 95% of the time. The advantage of my current Klipsch speakers are that they don't need a lot of power to drive them to medium to high listening levels, versus the SVS MTS series. That being said, when I originally bought my Klipsch, I bought them for a much larger room. Now my theater is only 9' x 19' with 8' ceilings. And, I've upgraded my receiver to a Denon avr-4308ci replacing my older Denon avr-3805. Does anyone own the new SVS MTS line of speakers? I'm keeping my SVS PB12/Plus2 now matter what I decide. Can anyone provide their opinions on these two speaker lines?? What started all this, is I ordered and installed a SVS SBS-01 5.1 system for a friend of mine, and was very impressed with these bookshelf speakers. I still thought my Klipsch 7's sounded better, but I'm really interested in the MTS line, and think their much more competitive of a speaker vrs. my Klipsch. Any advice, opinions etc....? Thanks, Kevin


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I had the Klipsch's similar to yours before getting the smaller SVS SB-01's. Even tho I love the Klipsch sound (when properly set up in a sound dampened room), I have yet to find a better speaker in balanced sound quality than the SVS's. As I understand it, the MTS's will be a significant improvement over my set up. I think you will be happy. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Doc! I see that you are running Klipsch side speakers with your SBS-01's?? Doesn't the Klipsch sides sound completely different than the SBS's?? Did you have to turn the Klipsch way down so they wouldn't overpower the rest of your system? I (back in 2000 I think it was) had a 7.1 system with an Infinity Interlude/Klipsch RS-3.II sides, and the Klipsch sounded so much better, I decided to go with all Klipsch, hence my current system. And, the Infinity's sounded pretty good with their CMMD driver tech. I just couldn't get over how much the Klipsch stood out from the rest, and at that time, I had to turn my Klipsch down to -3 while the rest of my Infinity's were between +2 - +5 due to the Klipsch being so effecient(i think they were 98dbls with my Infinity's something around 88dbls effecient). I agree, I installed the SBS-01's for a friend as a starter system, and I was blown away with their performance. That said, their IMO no where close to my Klipsch RF-7's. But, as good as they sounded, I would certainly think their MTS line would beat out my Klipsch after reading up on their driver technology (especially their tweeter! WOW!).:unbelievable:


----------

